# Mantua Township, New Jersey OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Mantua Township, New Jersey — The Attorney General’s Office today released a 911 call and video footage from a body worn camera related to a fatal police-involved shooting that occurred on Sept. 14, 2021, in Mantua, N.J. The decedent has been identified as Charles Sharp III, 49, who lived at the address where the shooting occurred. According to the investigation, two uniformed officers of the Mantua Township Police Department responded to Sharp’s residence on Elm Avenue at approximately 1:35 a.m. on Sept. 14 in response to a 911 call from Sharp, who reported that several persons were trespassing on his property, including a person armed with a gun. When the police officers arrived, they encountered Sharp outside the house. During the encounter, one officer fired his service weapon, fatally wounding Sharp. A detailed replica of a .45-caliber semi-automatic handgun was found near Sharp. Officers and medical personnel rendered first aid to Sharp, who was transported to Jefferson Washington Township Hospital, where he was pronounced deceased at 2:49 a.m.


----------

